# موقع مهندسي البترول السوريين



## رشيد الخولي (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذا الموقع من تصميمي و هو بسيط و غير معقد ان شاء الله
أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم على هذا الرابط ...........
sypeteng


----------



## amjad2010 (26 فبراير 2010)

*مرحبا رشيد*

كيفك رشيد انا مهندس بترول حابب انو اكون على تواصل معكم انا حاليا عم اخدم جيش بقي لي خمس اشهر


----------



## amjad2010 (26 فبراير 2010)

رشيد الموقع كتير حلو الله يعطيك العافية 
بس ما عرفت اكتب تعليق عليه مع انو حاولت كتير 
شو القصة ما عرفت !


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (26 فبراير 2010)

كيفك رشيد ...
الله يعطيك ألف عافية ....


----------



## chaika (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم.......... كيفك أخ رشيد أنا مهندس عندي مشروع تخرج بعنوان تآكل الأنابيب في المنشآت النفطية....... أرجو المساعدة منكم وخاصة بما يتعلق بالدراسة العملية


----------



## رشيد الخولي (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يمكنك تحميل الملف التالي و هو رسالة ماجستير بعنوان (حماية المعادن من التاكل في الاوساط النفظية ) على الرابط التالي و أرجوا أن يكون مفيداً
http://researches.albaath-univ.edu.sy/books/5/18/82.zip


----------



## amr.a (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية يا اخ رشيد, شيئ رائع جدا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 أبريل 2010)

موقع جميل وجديد
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ouragan73 (9 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## AMEER2006 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أنا المهندس دحام الكندح خريج عام 1990 من جامعة حمص - واعمل في دولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة في وزارة الطاقة في ابوظبي بصفة كبير مهندسين - وجاهز للمساعدة في اي مجال في هندسة النفط والبيئة والعمليات الحقلية البترولية.


وجزاكم الله كل خير اخي رشيد وباقي الزملاء والزميلات.


----------



## fouadpgs (30 مايو 2010)

I am petroleum engineer have sex years of experience ? Plz is there a good position there.
دحام الكندحsalam my brother
i am fouadpgs in the gmail


----------



## abo Said (27 يوليو 2010)

السلا عليكم يا اخ رشيد. انا اعمل كمتدرب لوظيفة مدير موقع الحفر وابحث عن كتب باللغة العربية في عمليات الحفر والحسابات المتعلقة بها, شكرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جديد الموقع:
تثقيب الآبار، تجدونها في قسم الأبحاث.


----------



## ابن الكثبان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## sofian1972420 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخ رشيد على حهودك الجبارة 
انا مهندس في الشركة السورية للنفط وأطلب من زملائنا في الشركات العالمية المتطورة وأيضا في شركلت العقود
المشاركة بمواضيع وابحاث حديثة عن انتاج النفط لأن المعلومات والخبرات لدينا تعود لعقود ماضية
وايضاً ارجو ان تطرح مشاكل وهموم المهندسيين السوريين في هذا الموقع عسى ان يقرأها احد المسؤوليين


----------



## *oommaarr* (17 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا انابشكرك عالموقع وانا عندي بحث عن عامل الانضغاطية اذا حدى بيساعدني كون ممنونة


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ....


----------



## ahmed elmola (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد كتاب عن انواع مشغلات البلوف وكيفيه اختيار المشغل المناسب للبلف وكيفيه تركيب المشغل على البلف


----------

